# My daughters Crazy Peace sign shirt i made



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

I designed in photoshop cs5 .. cut out holes inside the peace sign an layed out the rhinestones .. used proworld paper for lights .. i forget its real name lol (but its the first option on their site when looking for lights paper.. )

pressed at 380 for 25 seconds hot peeled an it was SMOOOOOOOOOOOOTH sailing I LOVE that paper ! i have to get more 

now she wanted a Differant look . thats why its called crazy peace signs .. they're upside down an sideways lol
Thank You for peeking











and a closeup look


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Thats awesome, well done  Particularly love the way you have some of the signs interlocking.


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank You ! I do love it lol ..... i have another shirt to make an the saying is so funny .. i'll post it when i get done


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Very cool, Gives me some ideas.


----------



## dakotasden (Aug 21, 2008)

very cool design


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Rellz (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats fly how many washes do you get out of your prints cuz I want to start doing heat tranfers vinly not working for me


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

What a cute shirt, I am sure your daughter will love it!


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank You all .. she does love it .. she helped design it .. I havent washed it yet .. shes wearing it lol


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Great design....I'm sure you will be getting a lot of requests for it once she starts wearing it to school.


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks nice. Good job. I bet she loved it.


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank You Girls  i'm hoping her friends will tell their moms lol . but then again .. they get them for free at the class i teach at school ..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks great,,,,,,, you did a great job


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank You Sandy


----------



## feistykitten (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome design! Great job!


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome design!


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank You


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

Very nice design! I can see this on a v neck tie dye shirt, very creative look!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great design!! I love it and I have to agree with BHD, it would look great on a tie dyed shirt!!!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice job and good placement for the symbold and stones. Bet she loves it.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Love it. Most people loves Peace sign designs.


----------

